# Just got bit by my 6.5' boa



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

So i just got hit by my red tailed boa, and i had a tooth that had broken off that i pulled out of my hand. I dont really care about my hand im just worried about my snake, is this bad for her? or is it just an ok thing that i dont need to worry about? Will she just grow another tooth back and all is well? Thanks a lot
AJ

.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

burton12387 said:


> So i just got hit by my red tailed boa, and i had a tooth that had broken off that i pulled out of my hand. I dont really care about my hand im just worried about my snake, is this bad for her? or is it just an ok thing that i dont need to worry about? Will she just grow another tooth back and all is well? Thanks a lot
> AJ
> 
> .


She'll be fine. Just keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't get an infection but that's a minimal worry. They break teeth all the time catching prey. Make sure you wash your bite well with hot water and soap.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

alright, good, as long as she'll be ok, yeah i washed it with hot water and soap, and then did hydrogen peroxide........thanks a lot for the quick reply, put my mind at ease.
AJ


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

She will be fine.

How bad was the bite? Would love to hear the details since I have a 6.5' boa too.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

To be honest with you, it didnt hurt that bad, just really made me jump, it hurt digging that tooth out, but other then that i was just kinda shaking in shock, cuz everything happened so fast. I think i got hit with more of a warning then a real hard bite, def. coulda been worse, good amount of blood though...lol
AJ


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Do You have any idea why? under what circumnstances did it happen?

Thanks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

i was going to give her a warm bath, because she hasnt passed a bowel (spelling?) in like 4 weeks, to see if i could help it along, and she got herself all tangled up in the shower curtain, and me and my buddy were trying to get her out, and i guess i just got too close to her head and was being too rough with her that she got nervous with the situation and nipped whatever got by her face, which was my hand, i have a picture i will try and put up later, i dont think its bad at all, she grazed my hand..thanks
AJ


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ya sounds like it was just a nip rather then a real strike. Never been hit yet so I was wondering how bad it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Its kinda cool how you were giving it a bath...a 6 foot boa...a real good keeper it sounds like


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

attempting to induce bowel movements. can't really stick a 6.5' boa in a sink or a bucket. lol...


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> attempting to induce bowel movements. can't really stick a 6.5' boa in a sink or a bucket. lol...


It was a bath tub, im not that dumb, a 6.5 foot boa? in my sink? lol
AJ


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thats what i was saying...any good caretaker would've done the same...6.5' boa's have a good bit of gerth to them. hehe.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Mettle said:


>


here ya go, this is the day after, after its been all cleaned out, like i said, i just got grazed, feel bad about that broken tooth though.!! 
AJ

View attachment 99243

Its like she hit it sideways with one side of her mouth


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I find boas a bit snappy for my taste, a mild bite though. At least it was not a stupid feeding error. Feeding bites are worse... Bites as you know are harder on the snake than on you. Just keep your owwie clean and the snakes mouth clean, watch her like a hawk for a few weeks.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Omnius said:


> I find boas a bit snappy for my taste, a mild bite though. At least it was not a stupid feeding error. Feeding bites are worse... Bites as you know are harder on the snake than on you. Just keep your owwie clean and the snakes mouth clean, watch her like a hawk for a few weeks.


Shes never even attempted to bite me before, she only hisses, then once she knows its you shes a little puppy
AJ


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

As you know snakes have individual personalities. Was this the first time bathing her in that manner before? I think she was just letting you know she's had enough and wanted to stop or was a bit nervous.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I had a 6' male columbian red tail boa that was extremely snappy as he aged. I had him since he was tiny and hand raised it basically. He was always fed outside his tank so he wasn't conditioned to think everytime it opened he was getting fed. The initial bite doesn't hurt but the next few days your hand will ache. The bite of a large snake with tiny needle teeth sinks straight to the bone. I had full bites with both sets of teeth on top and bottom. I was bitten on numerous occasions by the snake above until I finally placed him with an experienced large snake keeper. I've contemplating getting back into the hobby but I would probably purchase a ball python or something a little less tempremental.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Snake teeth come, snake teeth go, the bigger worry would have been damage to her jaw. At that size, it's not only unlikely it would also be very obvious if it happened. I agree, feeding bites are way worse for animals that size!!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

o man, i have a baby kingsnake thats not tame at all. it hisses or rattles its tail like a rattlesnake and snaps and bites u. doesn't hurt but scared me first time. do u thnk it'll give me a mean bite one day?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

^ all baby snakes are snappy its a survival mechinisam. Once it gets larger and with regular handling it should calm down. My corn snake was extremely scrappy till she was a foot and a half long. Now she is a puppy dog even though she still rattles her tail when she wants to be left alone. She has never attempted to bite or show any inclination to do so now she is an adult.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Hahaa







This reminds me of my boa that bit me when she was 6'. It wasn't really that bad and actually it didn't hurt too bad. It was more that it scared the sh#t out of me









But from now one you will have a great story to tell to visitors and even have pics to prove it


----------

